# Souris verticale pour le syndrome du canal carpien



## peyret (17 Août 2006)

Pour info... pour les handicapés de la souris !! et du clavier, mais pour le clavier, c'est à voir !
Sinon ...8 heures par jour depuis 1987 - çà use....
Après passage obligé par une "tablette graphique"... sinon "ils" auraient été capables de me "charcuter" ...
Souris commandée et reçue... 
Je suis en train de la "dompter"...







http://www.evoluent.com/

lp


----------



## r e m y (17 Août 2006)

Et pourquoi ne pas utiliser une souris normale en la d&#233;pla&#231;ant sur le mur situ&#233; &#224; droite du bureau  plut&#244;t que sur le bureau lui-m&#234;me.... &#231;a revient au m&#234;me non?


----------



## peyret (17 Août 2006)

Elle tombe ! hé !
souris aimantée avec mur en acier, tout bon !

lp


----------



## peyret (21 Août 2006)

suite à utilisation...

avantages :
- Facile à dompter
- légère (si, si)
- ne fatigue pas l'avant bras, pour les vétérans de la souris ! (position équivalente à la tenue d'un crayon)
- boutons très sensibles (pas d'efforts) 
- sur mac en natif : bouton gauche, roulette, bouton droit, et bouton du bas
 (sinon programme : usb-overdrive pour programmer les 6 fonctions)

inconvénients :
- pour ceux qui transpirent de la paume de la main, tendance à accentuer le problème.
- un peu moins précise qu'une souris à plat (+ de mouvements du poignet pour déplacer
la souris)... à voir après 1 an d'utilisation
- un petit peu trop verticale à mon goût
- position du pouce un peu trop haute (?)
- un peu grosse pour des mains d'enfants

voilà, pour une première approche.

lp


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Août 2006)

Et pour le syndrome du canal carpien, c'est vraiment mieux ?

Il y a eu une &#233;tude m&#233;dicale s&#233;rieuse l&#224;-dessus, ou alors n'est-ce qu'un argument de vente inv&#233;rifiable ?


----------



## peyret (21 Août 2006)

Historique ;

1 -en 2000 (15 ans de souris).... une douleur presque continue au centre de l'avant bras...
J'ai failli finir avec le bras en écharpe
consultation collègues et médecins : Opération...! stop ...NON ! MAIS !
Solutions : achat d'une tablette wacom avec stylet...
le mal a disparu au bout de 3 jours.....
la main avec un stylet retrouve une position un peu plus naturelle (mettre la main à plat demande un petit effort supplémentaire, qui au bout de 15 ans....)

2 - 2006 - Utilisant maintenant un PC au travail le stylet de la tablette wacom n'a pas de roulette, ni de clic roulette, lesquels sont utilisés dans des applications de FAO...

3- solution : une souris verticale avec de nombreux boutons...

pour des études voir ici :
http://www.arthrite.ca/types%20of%20arthritis/carpal/default.asp?s=1

lp


----------

